# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Oncology >  Judy Perkins

## Airicist

Article "'It feels miraculous and I am beyond amazed': Breast-cancer victim who was on the verge of dying reveals she has been CURED by a new immunotherapy treatment in a world first"
Judy Perkins, 52, has been cancer free for two years thanks to a a revolutionary immunotherapy. 
The engineer from Florida was diagnosed in 2003 and every treatment had failed to eradicate the breast cancer that had spread throughout her body
But, in a world first, she has been effectively cured by a new treatment from the National Institutes of Health 
The researchers say it should be available to a larger group of patients withing five years 

by Victoria Allen and Natalie Rahhal
june 4, 2018

Steven Rosenberg on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Judy Perkins’ story of being cured

Nov 16, 2018




> Judy Perkins is the first woman to be cured of metastatic breast cancer with immunotherapy. She’s what’s called an “exceptional responder”—someone who responds to clinical trials with above-average success. At #PeopleVCancer, she shared her perspective on what she’s been through and what’s to come. 
> Judy Perkins, Cancer Survivor and Patient Advocate
> WITH Lynn Sherr, Cancer Survivor; Author and Journalist

----------

